# High Reps is better than 5x5



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

According to Kali Muscle :thumbup1:






And Rich Piana

Whats the general consensus on this guys?


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Depends on you goals surely...

High reps = hypertrophy low reps = strength and technique improvement


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Most likely no difference if total volume were to be matched


This. Match total work done and things equal out. Singles are quite tricky to accumulate sufficient work (high load yet low volume), other end of the spectrum you've got the high rep metabolic fatigue stuff, plenty of volume but load is too low)

Middle ground is the best place to be. That middle ground has plenty viable methods for success however, find the method you enjoy most. Some like 10x3, some prefer 3x10. If you don't enjoy it, it probably won't work


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Havent watched the vids as work laptop wont play them, but I personally think it depends on numerous things, me for example I like to incorporate some low rep high weight sets in my training on the big compounds because the way I see it is the stronger I can get on those the more I can push myself with the assistance work, that's how it makes sense in my head anyway and its been working so far. I think there is place for both rep ranges in anyones training personally but I think its all down to personal preference and what goals an individual has.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Should of been titled, get big using insulin gh and synthol. In all seriousness just do what you enjoy. If you go to the gym 5 times a week doing high reps but you enjoy doing strength training whats the point in punishing yourself. I'd rather enjoy myself in the gym.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

What a waste of ink


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Neither is better. Utilising many methods and cycling them in and out as well as your work outs will provide results and ensure you are big as well as strong.


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

They both recruit different muscle fibres. Strength training trains the nervous system more and is more functional. IMO if you wana "look big" but be slow and weak go ahead with "high rep" bs.

Depends on your goals really, you want to look like a bodybuilder but get knocked out by a 16 year old kid with 2 years of weekend warrior boxing classes go ahead.

Strength training and functional movements train your nervous system and recruit more "functional" muscle fibres


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

I prefer 10-12 reps over 5. I get DOMS after nearly every workout on 10-12, not sure if it's means it's better for me but always makes me feel like I have had a better workout...


----------



## AxG (Aug 3, 2014)

Isn't rich piana the guy who promotes the 8 hour arm workout ?

I wouldn't listen to a thing he says.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

AxG said:


> Isn't rich piana the guy who promotes the 8 hour arm workout ?
> 
> I wouldn't listen to a thing he says.


Yeah, what does that skinny *** know about weightlifting.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Neither is better. Utilising many methods and cycling them in and out as well as your work outs will provide results and ensure you are big as well as strong.


Absolutely. You need to incorporate both.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i agree with higher reps. thing with the guys like kali and the pros is they can go high rep with big weights


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

spicewood1990 said:


> It's a little off but for the most part rip's chart is a decent enough representation of the different rep ranges and their main focus of adaptation


 prince adam


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Yeah, what does that skinny *** know about weightlifting.


lmao ...your funny you


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> You get doms because of your infrequent training.


Simply not true


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I remember getting involved in this debate 25 years ago.

Back then, Fred Hatfield would write articles about 'holistic' training, where he explained that heavy weights were best for building power, tendon strength & the fast twitch fibers, whilst lighter weights & high reps increased sarcoplasmic volume, capillary growth and lactate generation - which itself is a trigger for muscle growth.

I've always found the combination to be best - whether it's mixing it up in the same workout, switching from workout to workout, or having periods of concentration on each scheme.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If you think you have found an absolute and indefinite answer to what is 'best' in lifting you either are a newb or have a lot to learn


----------

